# Lake Livingston 190 Bridge-Cats



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I hit the 190 bridge area at Midnight. Wind was 5-15 SSE, Water very choppy to rough with a few whitecaps. I used fresh threadfin shad under a cork with 3-4 feet leader & a circle hook, and tight line with a 3 oz sinker on another rod to see which presentation the cats perferred. It didn't take long, my cork went under,reel,reel, reel-remember you don't have snatch because the circle hook will do its job. Just as I turn my other rod was headed down the concrete step. I figured it had to be a good one if it was still on, and sure enough 6lb bluecat. The smaller cats were on top last night. The bite was fast and furious before the rain and the small storm blew in which changed the wind direction to blow out of the NE. I really enjoy getting away to the LL when I can. There was another fisherman out as well closer to the Rv Resort and Marina who had a nice stringer of blues. I ended the night with 23. Catfish filets for lunch, I was half way finish cleaning when I took some pictures.Sorry 2coolers i had fresh fish on my mind. See you guys and gals out next weekend. Be safe out with all this high wind the Lake is unforgiving.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice mess o' catfish there.

I love fishing at night. My experience indicates they always bite good with approaching weather fronts, then the bite slows after.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch..........


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

I love night fishing with a lighted cork!!! Watching the lighted cork move around and go under is run. Nice catch, and good size on top of that.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good catch


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice trip, good looking fish, hope you enjoyed the fish sandwich


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great catch!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The blue cats probably shiver when they hear you coming, good job!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg natureboy


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

NICE HAUL! I love night fishing too cause its usually very peaceful.


----------

